# Ignacy Jan Paderewski



## Aramis

Inspired by other member mentioning name of this, as I thought, totally unknown composer I've decided to create this thread. Let me share my modest knowledge that may inspire others to listen to his music.








Born in 1860 he reached his prime at the same time as Mahler (born in the same year) and other post(neo)-romantics. He enjoyed long life, but because of his later political activity he had little time to absorb new trends - in his late life (30's) he did not compose music that would fit the contemporary musical landscape and his greatest works belong to the XIX century, both in literal meaning of time in which they were composed and in form.

Paderewski is also probably the most notable hybrid in history of music, as he was both talented and famous composer and concert pianist and important politician; you can find his name on cards of both musical and historical books. It's like Churchill would be famous jazz saxophonist.

Most important part of his output is of course piano music. His *Piano Sonata op. 21* is magnificent, virtuosic work, both disturbing and lyric, you can't find much of solo piano music from second half of XIXth century that would sound like this. It is continuation of Chopin style, with far extended harmony.

His *Piano Concerto* is written in more traditional way, classic three-movement structure. First movement consists very beautiful theme. It is worth mentioning that before it's premiere, Paderewski visited *Camille Saint-Saens* and presented him the score. French composer particularly admired the middle, slow movement. Second work featuring orchestra and piano is *"Polish Fantasy"*.

*Opus 16* for piano solo is set of pieces written in typical forms, that is: Nocturne, Menuet and couple of others like two "Legends", "Melodie", "Theme varie" and "Un moment musical". I can recommend it wholeheartly for any, even most demanding piano freak.

He also wrote numerous miniatures.

*Symphony in H-moll op. 24* (I knowingly use original key name which obviously equals B-minor) is long and unusual symphonic work written for huge orchestra. Despite often bad reputation of symphonic music written by virtuoso pianists this symphony is brillianty orchestrated. It is program work and has leitmotifs, but there is no literal and precise program, only thing that is known is that it was ment to describe the history of Poland and that is why the symphony gained it's nickname.

And the opera - *"Manru"*. I never heard it. Noone ever heard it. Some old sailors tell that it really exists, but there are no proofs (read: avaiable recordings). It was premiered in Metropolitan Opera in 1901 and met with positive reception of both critics and audience. I will do my best to find it in score or in recording in the future.

Some *recordings* that I would recommend are: Piano Sonata and op. 16 by pianist Waldemar Malicki, Symphony in H by Jerzy Maksymiuk with Sinfonia Varsovia and Piano Concerto recorded together with Moszkowski's PC and included in famous series by Hyperion label - "The Romantic Piano Concerto".


----------



## emiellucifuge

Im assuming that was me! 

I only know the B Minor symphony but will definitely look into those others now. Fascinating history to this composer also, polish delegate to the treaty of Versailles!


----------



## Air

He was also the pianistic equivalent of a Lang Lang, though I don't exactly mean that in a bad way.


----------



## Aramis

> Im assuming that was me!


Quite.



Air said:


> He was also the pianistic equivalent of a Lang Lang, though I don't exactly mean that in a bad way.


Can you elaborate? My first association to LL is showiness in playing and showiness is what Paderewski the pianist can't be associated with. There is even anegdote about his playing of Chopin's _Heroic Polonaise_ when he played it's opening bars much slower than others. When asked about why he won't "shoot the works" and play faster he answered "because I can".


----------



## Air

Aramis said:


> Can you elaborate? My first association to LL is showiness in playing and showiness is what Paderewski the pianist can't be associated with. There is even anegdote about his playing of Chopin's _Heroic Polonaise_ when he played it's opening bars much slower than others. When asked about why he won't "shoot the works" and play faster he answered "because I can".


_"...immense dignity and glamour... and he was an unparalleled showman." (Schonberg 291)

"Leschetitzky's most famous pupil was the most publicized, most admired, most successful and most legendary pianist after Liszt... In his more than half a century as a headliner, he earned an estimated ten million dollars." (Schonberg 284)

"But was he the greatest pianist of his time? Most of his colleagues did not think so, and his career presents the case of a pianist popular beyond imagination who was not taken too seriously by his fellow pianists." (Schonberg 284)

"Critics began to accuse Paderewski of pouding, of wrong notes and erratic rhythms." (Schonberg 290)

"In the public eye, "Paderooski" was the personification of the piano." (Schonberg 291)

"He knows everything - except music" (Alfred Reisenauer)

"'See what Paderewski's personality has accomplished for him" (Emil von Sauer)

"The license of his rubato goes beyond all limits" (George Bernard Shaw)_

I should actually correct my statement from earlier - I really don't think that Paderewski had many _pianistic_ similarities to LL at all. He's less about technique, more individualistic, and more concentrated on producing a golden tone rather than pyrotechnics (but then which Leschetitzky pupil didn't concentrate on these things?). But many of the "controversial yet successful matinée idol" traits are common to both.

Maybe I can dig up some Paderewski recordings later. I'm actually quite fond of his playing - as I am of most of the great pianists from that era.


----------



## Aramis

Pretty diverse opinions + I expected rather your own point of view based on particular recording he made.


----------



## Aramis

Paderewski's 150th birthday takes place today. Listen.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Air said:


> He was also the pianistic equivalent of a Lang Lang, though I don't exactly mean that in a bad way.


There's a GOOD way??


----------



## Aramis

Just listened to the Piano Concerto after long break from it. The more I know it the more I like it, there are some absolutely magnificent moments in all of the movements, so much melodic invention, sense of lyricism, never too much of virtuosity - more than a very good concerto, totally compareable with Grieg's or Schumann's.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Aramis said:


> Just listened to the Piano Concerto after long break from it. The more I know it the more I like it, there are some absolutely magnificent moments in all of the movements, so much melodic invention, sense of lyricism, never too much of virtuosity - more than a very good concerto, totally compareable with Grieg's or Schumann's.


Any recommendation? Otherwise I'm going with this one.


----------



## Aramis

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Any recommendation? Otherwise I'm going with this one.


As in my first post, I recommend the recording from Hyperion's series - Romantic Piano Concerto. Paired with Moszkowski, performed by Piers Lane/Jerzy Maksymiuk:


----------



## Aramis

70th death anniversay takes place today - can't wait to see live transmission from anniversay concert conducted by Jerzy Maksymiuk this evening.

PS. :


----------



## mmsbls

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Any recommendation? Otherwise I'm going with this one.


This CD is my only experience with Paderewski. I don't know how much orchestral music he wrote, but I haven't found much. I absolutely adore the piano concerto. The Fantasie Polonaise is also a lovely piece for piano and orchestra although not at the same level as the concerto. I'm not sure how much music he wrote, but Naxos has very little listed on their site. Too bad.


----------



## Aramis

So I'm after the anniversay concert, let me share some fresh thoughts about the B-minor symphony.

It's one of most original symphonies I've heard and I've heard a lot of them. It's rather challenging work - you could hardly remember few tunes after first listening yet there is a lot to find in this music if you will hear carefully. The instrumentation is pretty weird - I remember watching Mahler DVDs and orchestras didn't seem as exotic as it was with Paderewski, this work calls for:

- all percussive instruments you can think of
- organ
- three I-don't-know-what-it-is, tall but slim brass instruments playing in low registers
- off-stage trumpet
- lower-brothers of usual wind instruments including bass clarinets and counterbassoons

and stuff

The liberties of form and structure make it one of those symphonies that are close to being more of symphonic poems than symphonies. Especially considering that it uses leading motives with symbolical meaning and has program - very general program but still.

This symphony is truely daring musical accomplishment. If you like large-scale, challenging orchestral music don't hesitate to get this CD:










Maksymiuk is devoted promoter of this work so you can trust his recording + Hyperion label guarantees easy access to this CD


----------



## Webernite

Aramis said:


> 70th death anniversay takes place today - can't wait to see live transmission from anniversay concert conducted by Jerzy Maksymiuk this evening.
> 
> PS. :


This should be your avatar, Aramis.


----------



## Aramis

Webernite said:


> This should be your avatar, Aramis.


Okay, I'll trust you on this one, it is now.

Here is very good complete performance of Piano Concerto from my city's philharmonic and pianist Kevin Kenner, a concert which stupidly I missed:





















There are only three movements, don't know why they named 2nd part of 1st movement (splitted for youtube limits) "3rd movement".

just hear the 6:23-7:15 part in slow (3rd video) movement


----------



## Aramis

Here's new thing:






At first I was afraid that such unknown work may be bland and uninteresting but eventually I became positively surprised - unlike many other obscure works it catched my attention from the first moment wth the simple but substantial phrase.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Paderewski: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 17

Claire Huangci (piano)
Saarbrücken German Radio Philharmonic Orchestra
Shi Yeon Sung

I do like this version and superbly recorded.


----------

